# Fucking 1st Batt...



## Boondocksaint375 (Nov 3, 2006)

Scroll down to the 75th Video..  http://shadowspear.com/media.htm 

Why does 1st Batt have to have the monopoly on internet videos lol.  Im guessing its an opsec issue with 3rd being so highspeed and straight and all.


Anyways, good video (pre-9/11, black beret, high & tights, etc) but whats up with the very very end...lol.


----------



## Centermass (Nov 3, 2006)

Boon,

The video link is MIA or I need someone to send up a flare.


----------



## medicchick (Nov 4, 2006)

Link works for me.


----------



## Charlie (Nov 4, 2006)

That must have been Ranger Rick the Wrestler....


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Nov 4, 2006)

Center I just double checked and it worked fine...


----------



## Gypsy (Nov 4, 2006)

For me as well...great video!  lol well except that last second.


----------



## Crusader74 (Nov 4, 2006)

Boon,thats a great job:) .Afraid no Vids of the ARW in public domain as of yet.if I come across any thing I'll pass it on..


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Nov 4, 2006)

Irish_Army01 said:


> Boon,thats a great job:) .Afraid no Vids of the ARW in public domain as of yet.if I come across any thing I'll pass it on..


 

yeah i was looking, feel free to forward them to me if you come across them


----------



## Bravo Five Romeo (Nov 5, 2006)

Is that Col. Grange at the 5:36 mark on the video?


----------



## Polar Bear (Nov 5, 2006)

Boondocksaint375 said:


> but whats up with the very very end...lol.


 
My boy even said "What the heck is that where are the Rangers?"


----------



## EATIII (Nov 6, 2006)

Boon,dont be a hater we all no the status 1st,2nd,3rd,do I need to say more


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Nov 6, 2006)

lol, you noticed they stopped creating battalions after 3rd right? ;)


----------

